# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente de requejo.

## jlois

Recupero aquí con motivo del viaje a la reunión de Almendra, la información y las imágenes de este puente tan impresionante ya no solo por su diseño, por su magnitud sino también por el lugar en el que se enclava y que forma un escenario de una belleza fuera de serie. Tanto aproximándonos al mismo desde la carretera que nos trae de la nacional entre Zamora y Portugal la N-122, mediante la carretera local entre Pino del Oro y el río Duero, como haciéndolo desde la otra margen , desde la localidad de Villadepera, la visión de esta soberbia construcción no puede ni debe dejar indiferente a nadie.




> Fantástica obra que me ha sobrecogido por su elaborada construcción salvando un vacío impactante.
> 
> 
> 
> Una estructura donde se utilizaron una enorme cantidad de remaches y que sigue cumpliendo su función aun hoy en día despues de cien años de su puesta en servicio.
> 
> 
> 
> Vista del cañón de Duero aguas arriba del puente de Requejo con el cauce enlodado por las corrientes del pantano de Villalcampo.
> ...



El mensaje número 14 del hilo " Un viaje muy interesante..."

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-resumen/page2




> En el mes de marzo de 1909, hace ahora cien años, comenzaba el montaje del Puente Pino o Puente de Requejo, una de las obras señeras de la ingeniería civil española. Situado entre los términos de Pino y Villadepera, donde el río Duero hace frontera entre las comarcas de Aliste y Sayago, fue el entonces diputado en Cortes por Zamora, Práxedes Mateo Sagasta quien en 1853 comenzó a trabajar por la construcción del puente. Pero sería después Federico Requejo, como responsable de la Dirección General de Obras Públicas, quien tomaría el testigo al encargar un estudio de la carretera de Fonfría «a la de Salamanca a Fermoselle, y con ella el puente». Trabajo que asumió José Eugenio Ribera.
> Las dificultades del montaje del viaducto, cuya proyección había comenzado en 1902, complicaron la adjudicación de la obra que por fin asumió Duro-Felguera, para después destajarla a otra Sociedad -Montajes-, que suspendería y abandonaría los trabajos cuando comenzaron los problemas de pandeo. De acuerdo con la crónica de Miguel Fernández, recogida en la Revista de Obras Públicas, vuelve a encargarse del montaje la casa constructora y el montador que estaba al frente de la obra, Robustiano Fernández, «obrero inteligentísimo que interpreta maravillosamente las órdenes que recibe, se comprometió a verificar el montaje y únicamente con obreros del país, que nunca habían hecho más que ara»". Educados por el montador se pudo coronar la obra, sin que durante el proceso de armazón del arco, un punto peligrosísimo, «haya ocurrido incidente ni accidente alguno».
> La prensa de la época relataba cómo la construcción del Puente Pino constaría de un solo arco de 93 metros de altura, 120 de distancia entre los apoyos y una longitud total de 190. «Este arco descansará sobre estribos de cemento armado y sobre el arco irá la plataforma apoyada en él por una serie de columnas de hierro». El reto no resultaba fácil, y ya en su edición del 26 de marzo de 1919, El Correo de Zamora destacaba cómo fue necesario «un estudio profundo y dificilísimo» en lo referente al montaje. En aquel momento el director técnico de la sociedad metalúrgica Duro Felguera (la casa constructora), Matías Ibract Consul, hizo «un proyecto de montaje que, según los peritos en el asunto, es una obra de gran importancia y que demuestra el talento del joven ingeniero-director». 
> De acuerdo con el estudio recogido en la Revista de Obras Públicas de 27 de agosto de 1914, el montaje se ejecutó colocando primeramente «los tramos correspondientes a las palizadas de tierra», continuando después hasta constituir un puente-grúa en cada una de las márgenes. Un armazón que no debía hacerse si estar las vigas de la cabeza superior «perfectamente amarradas a las extremidades del puente, y la disposición adoptada para ello fue la siguiente: detrás de cada estribo del puente se abrió una excavación en la que colocaron dos gruesas placas de fundición de tres toneladas de peso cada uno, que sujetaban un extremo de doce fuertes tirantes, que después de atravesar la roca y el hormigón con que se macizó la excavación, terminada en dos vigas suplementarias unidas a las cabezas del puente; los tirantes en ambos extremos llevaban doble tuerca con objeto de poderlos torcer cuando fuera necesario». 
> Además, para evitar los efectos de los fuertes vientos que casi constantemente reinan en el lugar de emplazamiento, «se sujetaron al terreno las carenas de las vigas con fuertes cables». 
> Presupuestado en 483.000 pesetas, «y algún pequeño presupuesto adicional», las obras del viaducto comenzaron en agosto de 1906, tardando tres años en construir un puente provisional y una trinchera en el lado de Villadepera. El puente fue terminado en 1914, casi veinte años después de que fuera proyectado por Ribera en plena juventud y después de llegar a estudiar hasta doce soluciones diferentes, como se aprecia en los dibujos que ilustran esta página. El resultado final pasó a la historia como una de las obras más importantes de la ingeniería civil y elevando a su autor como uno de los ingenieros más relevantes especializados en puentes.
> Las crónicas de El Correo de Zamora resaltaban «como caso digno de tenerse en cuenta que sólo ha habido que lamentar una desgracia, a pesar de haberse disparado cientos de barrenos». 
> La magnitud y singularidad de la obra sitúan al viaducto de Pino, también llamado de Requejo, en un lugar preferente de los estudios y manuales de ingeniería de puentes. Aún tratándose de un viaducto de vanguardia en su época, el casi siglo de historia pesa en las estructuras del emblemático puente. Las últimas noticias revelan deficiencias y una necesaria conservación que ha dado signos de alarma con la limitación del peso hasta quince toneladas para evitar un deterioro mayor.


http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/coma...ro/345671.html












> Inaugurado el 15 de septiembre de 1914 por Abilio Calderón, Director General de Obras Públicas, el viaducto de Requejo se dispone sobre el río Duero en Pino de Oro (Zanora). El proyecto fue presentado por José Ribera en 1897, y consiste en un arco parabólico de 120 m y 90 m sobre el río, récord de luz y altura en España en su época. El peso total de la estructura era de 450 toneladas, es decir, 414 kg por metro cuadrado. 
> En 1853 el entonces Diputado a Cortes por la provincia de Zamora, Práxedes Mateo Sagasta, fue el primero en proponer la construcción de un puente en el entorno. Sin embargo, el proyecto no se llevó a cabo hasta que Federico Requejo logró que se estudiara la carretera de Fonfría a Fermoselle y Salamanca, estableciendo que José Eugenio Ribera fuese el autor del proyecto. La Sociedad Duro-Felguera fue la encargada de llevar a cabo las obras. 
> En origen Ribera presentó 12 soluciones posibles, decantándose por una estructura íntegramente construida en acero, salvo los estribos del arco y los apoyos de fábrica de las palizadas, construidas en hormigón. El propio Ribera destacaba que la solución de arco tipo Eiffel (de arco completo) no resultaba aconsejable, pues era más cara que la de arco rebajado del proyecto adoptado para este puente de Requejo, ya que la solución Eiffel impedía la construcción del tablero por partes, por medio de voladizos sucesivos. El presupuesto de la obra fue de 348.000 pesetas, pero finalmente la obra se elevó a 599.000 pesetas. 
> El montaje se realizó en origen elevando las palizadas de tierra y avanzando el tablero hasta las mismas, y a partir de ahí se fue avanzando en voladizo, o en puente-grúa (o cantilever), arriostrando el tablero a las partes del arco que se iban volando. Se montaron una serie de diagonales auxiliares para arriostrar los tramos de arco con los de tablero que posteriormente fueron eliminadas para dar mayor claridad a la obra.


http://www.puentemania.com/262

Y estos son dos enlaces con referencia a documentación muy interesante sobre la construcción del Puente de Requejo.

http://www.villadepera.com/articulo_...requejo_01.pdf

http://www.villadepera.com/articulo_...requejo_02.pdf



Espero que os haya interesado tanto o más que a mí todo lo concerniente a este importante puente sobre el río Duero que se encuentra sobre el embalse de Castro.

----------


## perdiguera

A veces hacemos algunas cosas bien y duran.
Otras, las menos, son incluso maravillosas.
Gracias jlois por pararte y enseñarlo otra vez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me llama la atención la penúltima figura de la derecha de ese librillo de soluciones al puente.

¿Atirantado-colgante?  :Confused:

----------


## tescelma

En el lugar es conocido por el "Puente Pino", por la cercanía del pueblo de Pino del Oro.

----------


## perdiguera

> Me llama la atención la penúltima figura de la derecha de ese librillo de soluciones al puente.
> 
> ¿Atirantado-colgante?


Pues eso parece. 
Para mí tal y como está dibujada esa solución no es idónea, supongo que por eso la desechó, ya que los vanos laterales son muy cortos y no compensan al central lo suficiente. Es decir que bajo mi opinión se debería reducir el vano central ampliando los laterales. Sin mirar más a fondo.
Sin embargo el cantilever de su izquierda ya está más proporcionado.

----------


## jlois

He podido recuperar más imágenes de mi paso por este puente en mi viaje del 2010. El río Duero trae las aguas color chocolate por el desembalse que se estaba realizando en la presa anterior a este punto, el embalse de Villalcampo.
Se merece colocar más vistas de esta obra tan magnífica como efectiva. Y que , pasando el tiempo, parece adquirir aún más importancia de la que ya tiene de por sí.

Desde la margen izquierda del río Duero... esta es la vista que podíamos tener del Puente de Requejo...





El paso por el puente está restringido a vehículos de excesivo tonelaje y la calzada tiene una anchura que hoy en día ya no es la mínima en esta clase de infraestructuras, pero para la época seguro que fué un servicio más que adecuado...



Desde la margen derecha del curso del Duero...





Detalle de los apoyos en esta margen derecha...







Y la vista general desde la margen derecha del Duero...



Detalle del apoyo en la margen izquierda...

----------


## Luján

Me da a mí que el apoyo de la margen izquierda está un poco en vano. Esa roca parece que no va a seguir ahí mucho tiempo (geológico).

----------


## jlois

Quizás no haya elegido la mejor de las imágenes para detallar ese apoyo, amigo Luján. 



De todas formas, no es de extrañar que ese estribo tenga unas condiciones geológicas distintas a las que en su día se pudieron haber estudiado para anclar en ese punto el apoyo.
Mi impresión es la de que con el tiempo quizás se proyecte una variante a este vial que implique la construcción de un nuevo viaducto, quizás... porque tal y como andan las cosas y como se han gestionado los recursos públicos en aeropuertos sin aviones y cuestiones por el estilo, quizás este puente deba seguir prestando servicio otro siglo más.

----------

